# I2P troubleshooting



## edwtjo (Dec 18, 2009)

This is just a short notice for all of you trying to run I2P and have gotten stuck on binding exceptions, for instance when adding clients. Typical ones I've encountered was on the form:

```
java.net.BindException: Can't assign requested address
```

The solution was to add a Java option to runplain.sh which disables ipv6 for the process:

```
JAVAOPTS="-Djava.library.path=.:lib -DloggerFilenameOverride=logs/log-router-@.txt -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true"
```
This is on amd64/openjdk6.

As a side note I didn't use the I2P port (mainly because I relocated an old installation). Hopes this helps to save someone time!


----------



## malexe (Dec 19, 2009)

Care to make a simple howto of i2p installation ? and why did you not use the port ?

I have tried the port back in the days, but I was never able to make it work correctly...


----------



## edwtjo (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess so, installing the system isn't really hard (at least if you use the official builds). I'll try to break it down (this will be without jbigi and Wrapper):


 Install a Java VM (I prefer openjdk but jrockit is quite nice, I'm not an Oracle employee )
 Unpack the latest version of the build (the linux build is the only one I've used, others should also work) into /var/i2p
 Create an account for the daemon (do not run as root) but do not give it a password.
 Open runplain.sh with an editor
 Add the above Java option
 Add 
	
	



```
cd /var/i2p
```
 just before the export statement, i.e. at the top
 Add 
	
	



```
cd -
```
 just before EOF, i.e. at the bottom
 Open /var/i2p/router.config
 Modify/Add 
	
	



```
i2p.dir.config=/var/i2p
```

 Open /etc/rc.local
 Add 
	
	



```
su -m i2p -c /var/i2p/runplain.sh
```


I remember that I choose this approach because  i2psvc was broken, I don't remember the errors I got.

I believe that was all!


----------



## edwtjo (Dec 19, 2009)

Done! Apparently in moderation


----------

